# Schlechte PC-Performance. HD=Flaschenhals?



## Argerius (21. Februar 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Einen wunderschönen guten Tag liebe Community.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Da mir mein aktuelles Problem doch gehörig auf den Senkel geht, würde ich mir doch mal gerne anhören, ob andere Augen mehr sehen als meine eigenen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Folgendes Problem:[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]In sehr vielen Spielen habe ich doch sehr nervige Performanceprobleme unterschiedlicher Art.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nehmen wir z. B. sehr alte Spiele wie Unreal Tournament 2004 oder Quake 3. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Egal unter welchen Grafiksettings ich spiele, habe ich sogenannte Mikroruckler und/oder extreme FPS-Schwankungen(Z.B. von 100- 300 FPS bei unlockten FPS Einstellungen).[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Selbst gelockt auf z.B. 85 springen die Zahlen extrem hin und her.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Andere Spiele wie Quake 4 laufen wesentlich angenehmer ohne Schwankungen aber mit Mikrorucklern(Nie unter 30 fps, trotzdem ruckelt es).[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wesentlich schlimmer laufen aber "aktuelle" Programme wie z.B. Wow oder Crysis.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich nehme mal das Beispiel von Wow und die Instanz die Verlorene Stadt der Tol´vir kurz vor dem Endbosskampf. Sobald ich mich in Richtung Regeneffekte drehe brechen die Frames extrem ein auf unter 30 fps(Ca. 10-20 fps) und die Maus "zieht nach". Allgemein schwanken auch in diesem Spiel meine fps sehr stark. Die beste Performance erhalte ich im Gegensatz dazu z.B. in den meisten Raids wie dem Pechschwingenabstieg(Oftmals über 85 fps). Die Speichernutzung meiner Addons beläuft sich auf 70MB.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Crysis habe ich mal als weiteres Beispiel genommen, da dort immer die Leistung für den Eimer ist. Es ruckelt fast immer und auch das unter mittelmäßigen Grafikeinstellungen(Ultrasettings sind unspielbar).[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wow betreibe ich unter hohen Grafiksettings(Ultra ruckelt immer bei mir extrem, auch mit deaktivierten Schatteneffekten). Die Leistung wird besser umso mehr ich den Schalter in Richtung niedriger Grafikeinstellungen schiebe.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Auflistung System:[/font]*
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit(+ Windows XP. Gleiche Probleme auch dort)

[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Hardware:*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]CPU: [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]AMD Phenom II X4 965	26 °C[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]	Deneb 45nm Technologie[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]RAM: [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]4.0GB Dual-Kanal DDR3 @ 803MHz (7-8-7-24)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Motherboard: [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 (AM3)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Monitor: S[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]yncMaster (1680x1050@60Hz)[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Grafikkarte: Sapphire Toxic Radeon HD 5850[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Festplatten[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]	488GB Seagate ST3500320AS ATA Device (SATA)	31 °C[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Extreme music edition[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]Internet: DSL 6000 + Fastpath( Ping bei Wow zwischen 30-100, ut2k4=20 ms)



[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]USB-Geräte außer Maus und Tastatur abgeklemmt(Webcam + Usb Festplatte)
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Treiber sind für das System alle aktualisiert, Virensuche + Spywaretools + Defragmentierung + Checkdsk(Oder hauseigene Festplattenanalyseprogramme) + Neuinstallationen brachten keine Verbesserung oder Beanstandungen.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vsync ist für mich keine Option, da dort das nächste Problem auftritt. Sogenannte Mauslags (Als würde meine Maus an einem Gummiband hängen(Auch bei Ut2k4,Q3 usw.). Alles bewegt sich verzögert, selbst mit Triple Buffering und der render frames ahead option und es ruckelt trotzdem.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Leistungsmessungen:[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]3D Mark Vantage Basic Edition: P12622 3D Marks (Standardsettings), [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Furmark: 2922 Punkte(Standardsettings bei 60000 MS), [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Gerade aktive Prozesse unter Windows 7: 96, [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]CPU-Auslastung 5-10%, [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Physikalischer Speicher 41%[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Diese ganzen Probleme waren auch schon mit meinem alten System vorhanden(Dualcore Prozessor,anderes Mainboard, andere Grafikkarte(Eine X800 von ATI),2gb Ram).[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nur die Festplatte ist die Gleiche. Hatte davor eine ähnlich alte Platte im Gehäuse mit gleichen Problemen. Für mich riecht es ein wenig nach Flaschenhals HD, aber ich habe nur die beiden alten Platten im Hause und müsste eine neue kaufen(SSD soll in den nächsten Monaten rein). [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich hoffe Jemand kann sich einen Reim aus der Geschichte machen und mir unter die Arme greifen.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Weitere Informationen reichen ich natürlich auf Anfrage nach.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nachtrag: Habe gerade mal testweise den Uraltklassiker Ultima IX gestartet. Auch dort ruckelt es wie sau(Fps kann ich grad nicht sagen. Muss dann eben fraps runterladen.)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nachtrag 2: Wollte gerade mit Firefox mehrere Seiten ansurfen, beim Laden der Seiten bleibt das System im schlimmsten Fall sogar stehen(Maus bewegt sich nicht mehr) aber nach dem Laden der Seite geht es aber normal weiter, oder reagiert verzögert(Scrolle mit Mausrad und paar Sekunden später reagiert er erst). Bei Chrome oder Internet Explorer passiert das nicht![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nachtrag 3: ich revidiere meine Aussage. Das wird nicht nur ein Problem, sondern werden wohl ein paar mehr sein...[/font]


----------



## xdave78 (21. Februar 2011)

Kannn schon sein, dass es zu nachladerucklern kommt weil die Platte zu langsam ist. Aber da es ne SATA Platte ist würde ich dann doch eher auf defekt tippen - schau doch mal hier http://www.heise.de/...ate-198865.html Ich würde einfach mal vorschlagen, dass Du mit nem HDD Benchmarktool mal nen Durchlauf machst (oder SiSoft Sandra) denn die 3Dmarks sagen nix aus über die Platte.

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass es an deinen Einstellungen liegt. Hast Du denn im AMD Catalyst irgendwelche Qualitätseinstellungen gemacht? 

PS: Seagate hat auch ein Diagnoseprogramm für HDDs
http://www.seagate.c...loads/seatools/


----------



## Arosk (21. Februar 2011)

Also 96 Prozesse sind schon extremst viel. Was hast du da alles im Hintergrund laufen? Wir auch wahrscheinlich der Grund sein.

Bei mir laufen halt 68 Prozesse, davon sind 8 Stück Chrome und 5 Stück von der G15 und 6 für Xfire und Skype...

Wenn ich da nur an XP zurückdenke mit seinen 15 wo ich immer laufen hatte.


----------



## Argerius (21. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und entschuldigt, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde. 

Tatsächlich weißt mich seatools auf Folgendes hin: 


SeaTools für Windows hat ermittelt das ein wichtiger Firmware Update für Ihre Festplatte vorhanden sein könnte. Um mehr zum Thema Firmware zu lesen klicken Sie bitte unten den Firmware Information Link.

Der obere Link führt zu dem Dienstprogramm zum Überprüfen der Seriennummer. Dieses Dienstprogramm wird Sie mit Seagates Online Firmware Hilfssystem verbinden.

-----

Besorge mir gerade das Firmwareupgrade und aktualisiere eben mein Backup, falls es denn doch in die Hose gehen sollte(Mein weiß ja nie ;-) ).

Habe schonmal die Kurz - und Smarttests durchgeführt. Dabei sind aber keinerlei Fehler aufgetreten.

Im AMD Catalyst Treiber habe ich schon des Öfteren viel an den Einstellungen herumprobiert, aber zurzeit läuft das Programm auf den Standard "optimale Qualität" Settings.

-----

Thema Prozesse:

Ich hatte tatsächlich viel Schrott angesammelt an Diensten und Programmen, die ganz bestimmt nicht starten müssen(Jedenfalls nicht beim Windows Start) und nach Entrümpelung sind es jetzt noch 86 Prozesse, was sicherlich immernoch nicht gerade wenig ist und es hat leider auch zu keiner Leistungssteigerung geführt.

-----

Werde gleich auch noch ein paar HDD-Benchmarktools durchlaufen lassen.

Danke für den Link über die HDD-Ausfälle+Firmwareupgradevorschläge.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Februar 2011)

Das was du da beschreibst, liegt auch niemals an Prozessen. Da kann noch soviel drauf sein, dass kommt bestimmt nicht davon. Leider hab ich spontan auch keine Idee, wo man da schauen könnte.
Festplatte halte ich jedenfalls auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Erstens hab ich im Zweit-PC auch ne alte Platte, die keine derartigen Probleme macht und zweitens hört es sich einfach nicht danach an.
Wenn sie im Arsch wäre, würde man es anderweitig merken. An einen derartigen Flaschenhals glaube ich auch nicht. Wie gesagt, dann hätte ich diesen im Zweitrechner auch. Da ist aber keine Spur davon.


----------



## Argerius (21. Februar 2011)

Dann stellt sich nur die Frage in welche Richtung ich nun schauen muss.

Anbei mal ein paar Daten/Benchmarks der Platte:


Sisoft Sandra:

(Lesedurchsatz)
Windows Leistungsindex 5,9
Durchschnittliche Zugriffszeit: 12,19 MS
Laufwerksindex: 90,16 MB/s


----------



## OldboyX (22. Februar 2011)

Anfangs dachte ich, dass eventuell deine Grafikkarte nicht immer mit vollen Taktraten läuft, aber wenn das Problem auch bei Firefox auftritt wird die Sache schwierig. Trotzdem kann es nicht schaden, die GPU Taktraten zu überprüfen (taktet die Karte im 3D Modus hoch? wie ist die VRAM Auslastung?).

Ebenso die CPU Taktraten.

Entsprechende Tools sind leicht über Google zu finden (GPU-Z, CPU-Z etc.).


Ansonsten wird es wohl schwierig, da das Probleme praktisch überall sein kann (auch Malware/Virus ist trotz allerlei Überprüfungstools leider nicht ganz auszuschließen). Teildefekte Festplatte/Festplattencontroller/Motherboard/RAM/RAMController usw. Da müsstest du den PC dann fast zur Reperatur geben oder wenn es dir möglich ist einfach im Selbsttest einzelne Komponenten durch Austausch ausschließen.


----------



## xdave78 (22. Februar 2011)

Naja, ganz normale Werte halt. 

Also hast Du im Catalyst nicht irgendwie das Antialiasing eingeschaltet oder so?

Also ich hatte vor 2 Wochen auch das Problem, dass der Rechner ewig zum Starten brauchte . Ich kann Dir nur den Tipp geben mal RICHTIG aufzuräumen. Geh in die Systemsteuerung, dort wo man Programme und Funktionen deinsatallieren kann und schau dir jeden Eintrag an. Deinstalliere jeden mist den du nicht wirklich brauchst. Mach auch nen *tiefenscan* nach Mal und Adware und Viren.

Ich hab dann anschliessend mit *SmartDefrag* defragmentiert und den *RegCleaner* durchlaufen lassen. Hab die Registrie sauber gemacht und auch defragmentiert. 

Ich wüßte nicht, was man sonst noch als Ferndiagnose dazu sagen könnte.


----------



## Argerius (23. Februar 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]> Also hast Du im Catalyst nicht irgendwie das Antialiasing eingeschaltet oder so?[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Da ich zur Zeit die Einstellungen auf ausgewogen eingestellt habe und dementsprechend Antialiasing auf anwendungsgesteuert steht, dürfte das nicht der Fall sein.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]In Wow selber z.B. ist aber Multisampling 8x und Anis. Filtering 8x aktiv. Ändert aber kaum was an der Performance. Ein wenig besser wird es auf jeden Fall, aber immer nur stückweise. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Oder um es mal so zu sagen: Je mehr Grafikdetails ich in Wow runterschalte, desto besser wird es.(Gleicher Fall bei Crysis).[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber um mal dem Problem ein Stückchen mehr auf die Spur zu kommen.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
Reeeein zufällig schmiert mir das komplette System ab(Bildschirm wird schwarz, scheint auf 640x480 zu schalten und man sieht nur noch den weißen Mauszeiger in groß ;-) ), wenn ich mit OO Defrag die Partition defragmentiere, auf welcher Wow und andere Spiele liegen. Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt. Auf jeden Fall sehr seltsam und würde ja wieder nach defekter HD riechen. Alle anderen Partitionen rufen so einen Fehler nicht hervor.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich kann mal dein Defragprogramm testen. Bei Regcleanern bin ich immer etwas vorsichtiger, da die sehr gerne auch mal mehr zerstören, als verbessern/reparieren. Jedenfalls reagierten meine ganzen alten OS auf solche Tuningmaßnahmen sehr allergisch.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ach man. Das nervt echt tierisch. Hab mir die Tage mal die Performance bei nem Kumpel mit ähnlichem System angeschaut(Er hatte im Gegensatz zu mir ne ssd, wo Win und Wow installiert waren.) und dort war die performance beneidenswert besser.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Eigentlich wär mir das zur Zeit echt ein wenig zu teuer...[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Argerius (23. Februar 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Anfangs dachte ich, dass eventuell deine Grafikkarte nicht immer mit vollen Taktraten läuft, aber wenn das Problem auch bei Firefox auftritt wird die Sache schwierig. Trotzdem kann es nicht schaden, die GPU Taktraten zu überprüfen (taktet die Karte im 3D Modus hoch? wie ist die VRAM Auslastung?).
> 
> Ebenso die CPU Taktraten.
> 
> ...



Jop. Sowohl GPU als auch CPU takten bei Last hoch und erreichen die vorgegebenen Taktraten. Zumindest kann ich imho einiges an Hardwaredefekten ausschließen, da die Fehler auch schon vor Systemwechsel ziemlich ähnlich gewesen sind(Bis auf Soundkarte und die Platte hat sich alles geändert.)

Irgendwie schwirrt grad die Antwort SSD die ganze Zeit in meinem Kopf rum, aber ich hoffe noch auf Wunder ;-).


----------



## Aldaria (23. Februar 2011)

Schonmal die Leistungsüberwachung von Windows benützt?


----------



## OldboyX (23. Februar 2011)

Argerius schrieb:


> Jop. Sowohl GPU als auch CPU takten bei Last hoch und erreichen die vorgegebenen Taktraten. Zumindest kann ich imho einiges an Hardwaredefekten ausschließen, da die Fehler auch schon vor Systemwechsel ziemlich ähnlich gewesen sind(Bis auf Soundkarte und die Platte hat sich alles geändert.)
> 
> Irgendwie schwirrt grad die Antwort SSD die ganze Zeit in meinem Kopf rum, aber ich hoffe noch auf Wunder ;-).



Wird dir wohl nichts übrig bleiben. Wobei du je nach Bedarf auch vlt. auf eine neue "normale" Festplatte setzen kannst.


----------



## Allifighter (24. Februar 2011)

Also ich wüde sagen das dein problem von der Festplatte kommt.
Du hast ja nur eine drin und die ist unterteilt wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe und somit kann es zu einbrüchen kommen 
und system abstürzen besonders wenn sie schon etwas angeschlagen ist.Ich würde die Platte wechseln und Spiele auf einer 2 Platte 
Installieren somit verhindert man Performance probleme.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Februar 2011)

Argerius schrieb:


> Thema Prozesse:
> 
> Ich hatte tatsächlich viel Schrott angesammelt an Diensten und Programmen, die ganz bestimmt nicht starten müssen(Jedenfalls nicht beim Windows Start) und nach Entrümpelung sind es jetzt noch 86 Prozesse, was sicherlich immernoch nicht gerade wenig ist und es hat leider auch zu keiner Leistungssteigerung geführt.


Also 50-55 Prozesse wäre unter Win 7 ein normaler Wert, ohne Optimierungen inkl. Virenscanner. Da muss bei dir noch eine Menge Müll mitlaufen. Ist das bei deinen Addons in WoW auch so? Einige Addons neigen auch dazu die Frames runterzuziehen. Gear/Playerscore z.B.

An der Festplatte, wie mein Vorredner schreibt, selbst denke ich liegt es eher nicht. Du bekommst zwar Nachladeruckler, wenn die Platte zugemüllt und zu langsam ist, aber in der Regel bleibt die Framerate relativ konstant. 
Meine Verdacht, wie oben schon geschrieben, zu viele Prozesse in Windows und möglicherweise einige Addons in WoW die Schuld daran sind.


----------



## OldboyX (24. Februar 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also 50-55 Prozesse wäre unter Win 7 ein normaler Wert, ohne Optimierungen inkl. Virenscanner. Da muss bei dir noch eine Menge Müll mitlaufen. Ist das bei deinen Addons in WoW auch so? Einige Addons neigen auch dazu die Frames runterzuziehen. Gear/Playerscore z.B.
> 
> An der Festplatte, wie mein Vorredner schreibt, selbst denke ich liegt es eher nicht. Du bekommst zwar Nachladeruckler, wenn die Platte zugemüllt und zu langsam ist, aber in der Regel bleibt die Framerate relativ konstant.
> Meine Verdacht, wie oben schon geschrieben, zu viele Prozesse in Windows und möglicherweise einige Addons in WoW die Schuld daran sind.



Die Fehlerbeschreibung ist aber dahingehend, dass nicht nur WoW betroffen ist (der FPS-Einbruch beim Endboss in TolVir ist übrigens normal - zumindest ATI Karten haben mit diesem speziellen Szenario Probleme - bei beiden meinen Rechnern). Anscheinend leidet aber die Performance in allen möglichen Spielen sehr deutlich und zudem ist auch Firefox zb. betroffen. 



			
				Allifighter schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wüde sagen das dein problem von der Festplatte kommt.
> Du hast ja nur eine drin und die ist unterteilt wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe und somit kann es zu einbrüchen kommen
> und system abstürzen besonders wenn sie schon etwas angeschlagen ist.Ich würde die Platte wechseln und Spiele auf einer 2 Platte
> Installieren somit verhindert man Performance probleme.



Klar könnte die Platte defekt sein, aber diese Erklärung hier ist wenig korrekt. Nur weil die Platte partitioniert ist kommt es nicht zu solchen Einbrüchen und nur weil die Spiele nicht auf einer seperaten Platte sind, kommt es auch nicht zu Einbrüchen. Das sind düstere Legenden.


----------



## Sator (25. Februar 2011)

Aktuelle Chipsatztreiber installiert (sind nicht im Installpaket von der Grafikkarte drin)? http://sites.amd.com..._win7-64.aspx#3 -> SB-Treiber

Festplattencheck: CrystalDiskInfo laden und Zustand posten.


----------



## Argerius (1. März 2011)

Sator schrieb:


> Aktuelle Chipsatztreiber installiert (sind nicht im Installpaket von der Grafikkarte drin)? http://sites.amd.com..._win7-64.aspx#3 -> SB-Treiber
> 
> Festplattencheck: CrystalDiskInfo laden und Zustand posten.



Grüße aus dem Krankenbett. Sry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte. Das Thema ist immernoch sehr wichtig für mich!

Hier die Werte von CrystalDisk:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskInfo 4.0.0 Dev5 © 2008-2011 hiyohiyo
                                Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

    OS : Windows 7 Ultimate Edition SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)
  Date : 2011/03/01 13:32:13

-- Controller Map ----------------------------------------------------------
 + ATA Channel 0 (0) [ATA]
   - ST3500320AS ATA Device
 + ATA Channel 1 (1) [ATA]
   - TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203N ATA Device
 + Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller [ATA]
   - ATA Channel 0 (0)
   - ATA Channel 1 (1)
 - ATA Channel 2 (2) [ATA]
 + Standard AHCI 1.0 Serieller-ATA-Controller [ATA]
   - ATA Channel 0 (0)
   - ATA Channel 1 (1)
   - ATA Channel 2 (2)
   - ATA Channel 3 (3)
   - ATA Channel 4 (4)
   - ATA Channel 5 (5)

-- Disk List ---------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) ST3500320AS : 500.1 GB [0-0-0, pd1]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) ST3500320AS
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
   		Model : ST3500320AS
        Firmware : SD15
   Serial Number : 9QM1Y3D8
   	Disk Size : 500.1 GB (8.4/137.4/500.1)
 	Buffer Size : Unbekannt
 	Queue Depth : 32
    # of Sectors : 976773168
   Rotation Rate : 7200 RPM
   	Interface : Serial ATA
   Major Version : ATA8-ACS
   Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 4
   Transfer Mode : SATA/150
  Power On Hours : 14974 Std.
  Power On Count : 892 mal
 	Temparature : 32 C (89 F)
   Health Status : Gut
        Features : S.M.A.R.T., 48bit LBA, NCQ
   	APM Level : ----
   	AAM Level : ----

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 117 _99 __6 000008B17A52 Lesefehlerrate
03 _94 _88 __0 000000000000 Beschleunigungszeit
04 _98 _98 _20 0000000008C3 Start/Stop des Spindels
05 100 100 _36 000000000000 Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren
07 _74 _56 _30 00070D8DAB30 Suchfehlerrate
09 _83 _83 __0 000000003A7E Eingeschaltete Stunden
0A 100 100 _97 00000000000C Drehwiederholungen
0C 100 _37 _20 00000000037C Anzahl der Einschaltungen
B8 100 100 _99 000000000000 Ende-zu-Ende Fehler
BB 100 100 __0 000000000000 Gemeldete unkorrigierbare Fehler
BC 100 _98 __0 00030003001F Befehlszeitüberschreitung
BD 100 100 __0 000000000000 Übergeordnete Schreibvorgänge
BE _68 _52 _45 000020130020 Luftstromtemperatur
C2 _32 _48 __0 000B00000020 Temperatur
C3 _41 _26 __0 000008B17A52 Hardware ECC wiederhergestellt
C5 100 100 __0 000000000000 Aktuell schwebende Sektoren
C6 100 100 __0 000000000000 Unkorrigierbare Sektoren
C7 200 200 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Fehler

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
 	+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 0C 5A 3F FF C8 37 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 3F 00 00
010: 00 00 00 00 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20
020: 39 51 4D 31 59 33 44 38 00 00 00 00 00 04 53 44
030: 31 35 20 20 20 20 53 54 33 35 30 30 33 32 30 41
040: 53 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20
050: 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 80 10
060: 00 00 2F 00 40 00 02 00 02 00 00 07 3F FF 00 10
070: 00 3F FC 10 00 FB 00 10 FF FF 0F FF 00 00 00 07
080: 00 03 00 78 00 78 00 78 00 78 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1F 05 02 00 00 00 40 00 40
0A0: 01 F0 00 29 34 6B 7D 01 41 23 34 69 BC 01 41 23
0B0: 40 7F 00 30 00 30 FE FE FF FE 00 00 FE 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 30 3A 38 00 00 00 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 50 00 C5 00 0B 83 99 16
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 0E
0F0: 40 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 29 60 30 3A 38 60 30 3A 38 00 00 00 02 01 40
110: 01 00 50 00 3C 06 3C 0A 00 00 00 3C 00 00 00 08
120: 00 00 00 00 00 0F 02 80 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 27 00 80 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 3B 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 1C 20 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 10 10 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 A5
------------------

Du hattest Recht. Der aktuelle South Bridge Driver war nicht installiert bzw. lag in einer veralteten Version vor(+USB-Treiber). habe zusätzlich nochmal neue ATI Treiber nachinstalliert.

Auch, wenn die beiden Benchmarks kaum was aussagen werden:

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]3D Mark Vantage Basic Edition: P129[/font][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]22 3D Marks (Standardsettings), [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Furmark: 5057 Punkte(Kann mir den krassen Unterschied mal Jemand erklären? War vorher bei 2922).[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Crysis läuft inzwischen unter "hoch" einigermaßen passabel und spielbar(Ruckelt aber häufig genug).[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Firefoxproblem ist geblieben[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]- Wow läuft immernoch miserabel in den meisten Gebieten, aber das vermag ja durchaus an manchen Addons zu liegen, sollte aber imho bei der Kiste nicht der Fall sein.[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Kleiner neuer Zusatz.[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hatte heute mal etwas mit Vsync rumgespielt in Verbindung mit ut2k4.[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es ruckelte so dermaßen, dass es nicht mehr feierlich war und das bei konstant gleich bleibenden 60 bzw. 59,X fps.(Offline)[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zweiter Nachtrag: Ich liege inzwischen bei 85 Prozessen aller Benutzer und weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr was ich noch entfernen könnte, was evtl. unnötig ist.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Im Autostart hab ich aktuell noch 12 Programme.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]10 Dienste laufen noch(Microsoft Dienste ausgeblendet)[/font]


----------

